# Does CBT work? Before and After stories.



## _AJ_

Ok, so before I go investing thousands of dollars into this CBT thing, what kind of results can it get me?? 
I dont just want to feel better, i want some actual close friendships and relationships which are impossible to form at the moment,


has anyone ever done CBT and before it , they simply had no way of forming close friendships and relationships, and then after they can?
and how long and how many sessions did it take??

anyone at all???
if no one has, im gona have to assume this doesnt work


----------



## bowlingpins

I have heard good things about CBT but I have never had a chance to try it. One popular program is Dr. Richards Overcoming Anxiety Step by Step. You don't have to spend thousands or even hundreds of $. It is possible to get the handout online for free (pm me for more info) and I think the handout is all you need.


----------



## nightwalker

Well i'm doing CBT now and i've only been to 2 sessions. but so far its not helping at all but then again, it's only been 2 sessions. But yeah, i wanna know if it works too. i dont wanna put all of my energy into this and then not get any results.


----------



## Drew

You can read about my experiences here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/3.html
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/25.html

I believe CBT (combined with medication for some people) can bring about real change as that is what I have experienced in my life.


----------



## _AJ_

bowlingpins said:


> I have heard good things about CBT but I have never had a chance to try it. One popular program is Dr. Richards Overcoming Anxiety Step by Step. You don't have to spend thousands or even hundreds of $. It is possible to get the handout online for free (pm me for more info) and I think the handout is all you need.


yes, i have this course, Im up to week 14 with it. I really need to review it more.



nightwalker said:


> Well i'm doing CBT now and i've only been to 2 sessions. but so far its not helping at all but then again, it's only been 2 sessions. But yeah, i wanna know if it works too. i dont wanna put all of my energy into this and then not get any results.


awesome, I wanna know how it goes



Drew said:


> You can read about my experiences here:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/3.html
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/25.html
> 
> I believe CBT (combined with medication for some people) can bring about real change as that is what I have experienced in my life.


wow, you really improved!!! I didnt really take Dr richards seriously, but wow, I gotta get right into his cds for sure!


----------

